# Can you help me find Bach's Easter Oratorio using modern instruments?



## LAS

I can't believe I'd never heard this work before. It has some particularly lovely flute parts. I got a CD, but it uses period instruments and I'd like to hear it with a modern flute. I find that the descriptions in Amazon and reviews don't tend to mention what kind of instruments are used. Can anyone point me to a CD using modern instruments?

tia
las


----------



## larold

Karl Munchinger on a London CD or download has magnificent singers, modern instruments, and Bach authenticism from the 1960s. You'll love it I'm sure. If you search enough you can find it linked on CD to his equally wonderful version of Bach's Magnificat.


----------



## LAS

Thanks!!! Perfect. Somehow I missed this response from over a year ago. I found the CD and got it. Thanks again!


----------



## hoodjem

Here also is the Easter Oratorio by the Philadelphia Orchestra, conducted by Eugene Ormandy:
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Oratori...22&s=music&sprefix=Bach+Easter,aps,181&sr=1-6

It should have modern instruments, and a big orchestral sound.


----------

